

Habit Labs Gets $250K To Turn Leading A Healthier Life Into A Game - parsnip
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/14/habit-labs-gets-250k-to-turn-leading-a-healthier-life-into-a-game/

======
seto28
Note that "Contagion Health" AKA "I Move You" (YC S10), merged with "Health
Month" to form "Habit Labs". No mention of the other "I Move You" founder
Andrey Petrov. I wonder whether he's involved or not.

~~~
Cmccann7
I think Andrey left the team.

www.linkedin.com/pub/dir/Andrey/Petrov <http://twitter.com/#!/shazow>

